# How do i get a job in finance?



## forummehta (Jul 3, 2013)

I just got my PR visa and want to move to either Sydney, Brisbane or Melbourne. I am a chartered accountant and want to get a job in Big 4 firms or any company with a good repute. I have already applied online to all big 4's and through seek etc. but I havent got any response.
I have a 3 month notice period in my company in india and I dont want to resign from here and move to australia unless i get a job in hand.

I need advice on which is the best way to get a job in either of the 3 cities. Is it worth the risk to come to australia and then look for a job?? How is the current market scenario for CA's/CPAs to get a job. Please help. Thanks


----------



## vincent1 (Jun 23, 2014)

how is it going for you? Did you manage to get the job and state you want?


----------

